
Octobass: The Largest String Instrument Ever Invented - eplanit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12X-i9YHzmE#t=28
======
eplanit
see also:

[http://www.cmuse.org/octobass-largest-string-
instrument/](http://www.cmuse.org/octobass-largest-string-instrument/)

